# Topic Of The Week 48, November, 2008



## Admin (Nov 17, 2008)

*Which Topics, Do You Think, Should Win This Week's Nomination Contest?*

Choose from your favorite/best topics (threads) listed throughout the network forums, and vote for your favorite posts now.

*What is Topic Of The Week?*
"Topic of the Week" is a contest which selects topics, on which you think, we would contemplate as a community, commit to as a group and then concentrate on them during the course of the selected week. Any listed topic (thread) is eligible for the "Topic of the Week" selection. *You can start your own topic and motivate your friends to nominate it for a focused discussion throughout the month.*

*What determines a Topic Of The Week?*
"Topic Of The Week" is based on a simple nomination system. Throughout the selected forums, members with adequate permissions can nominate their favorite topics by clicking on the award nomination button 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 available below the first post of any topic.

The topics with the most nominations during the course of the week are displayed on this thread using the poll feature. At the end of the Week, the first three topics with the most nominations are the award winners of the contest. *The winners will be entered in our <strong><a href"http://www.sikhism.us/nominate_topic.php?do=shownominationawardswinners&ct=2">Hall of Fame</a></strong> section!!*

May best of the Topic get selected!

Enjoy!!


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: Is It 'Beadbi' If A Clean-Shaven Guy Wears A Pag (Turban Worn Sikh-Style)?*

I found this [post=89709]post[/post] on "Re: Is It 'Beadbi' If A Clean-Shaven Guy Wears A Pag (Turban Worn Sikh-Style)?" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 48, November, 2008"


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 17, 2008)

*Daler Mehndi and World Of Warcraft*

I found this [post=89718]post[/post] on "Daler Mehndi and World Of Warcraft" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 48, November, 2008"


----------



## kiram (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: To Keep the Lord in the Pocket or the Heart!*

I found this [post=89732]post[/post] on "Re: To Keep the Lord in the Pocket or the Heart!" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 48, November, 2008"


----------



## Randip Singh (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Is It 'Beadbi' If A Clean-Shaven Guy Wears A Pag (Turban Worn Sikh-Style)?*

I found this [post=89709]post[/post] on "Re: Is It 'Beadbi' If A Clean-Shaven Guy Wears A Pag (Turban Worn Sikh-Style)?" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 48, November, 2008"


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 18, 2008)

*A Blog Posted by Singapore 's Youngest Millionaire*

I found this [post=89748]post[/post] on "A Blog Posted by Singapore 's Youngest Millionaire" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 48, November, 2008"


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Can Faith in the Satguru Ever be Blind?*

I found this [post=88258]post[/post] on "Re: Can Faith in the Satguru Ever be Blind?" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 48, November, 2008"


----------



## kiram (Nov 21, 2008)

*Guru's Martyrdom - Stories of Guru Teg Bahadur Ji*

I found this [post=47108]post[/post] on "Guru's Martyrdom - Stories of Guru Teg Bahadur Ji" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 48, November, 2008"


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: Creator Is Self-Created*

I found this [post=89855]post[/post] on "Re: Creator Is Self-Created" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 48, November, 2008"


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 23, 2008)

*Recalling the forgotten sikhs*

I found this [post=89868]post[/post] on "Recalling the forgotten sikhs" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 48, November, 2008"


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 23, 2008)

*Recalling the forgotten sikhs*

I found this [post=89868]post[/post] on "Recalling the forgotten sikhs" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 48, November, 2008"


----------

